# You hated the Harvey Milk stamp?



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's stamps from Finland.

Finland rsquo s graphic gay bondage stamps are amazing.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 26, 2014)

That's not actually bondage unless the more explicit bondage ones couldn't be put up  

US is so...What's the word, prudish. Hypocritically prudish at that. We use sex in advertising, modelling, every where. Yet God forbid you show the beauty of the human body or a woman's nipple (strangely, though a nipple's a nipple, women's nipples aren't ok, but men's are.) Dare say if I posted 10 close-ups of nipples no one'd know whose were women's.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 26, 2014)

Can show the destruction and cruelty and horror of violence without restraint. But don't you dare show people having fun or gasp, loving each other.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Oct 26, 2014)

Queers look so natural in Nazi garb. Did Hitler get a stamp too?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> That's not actually bondage unless the more explicit bondage ones couldn't be put up
> 
> US is so...What's the word, prudish. Hypocritically prudish at that. We use sex in advertising, modelling, every where. Yet God forbid you show the beauty of the human body or a woman's nipple (strangely, though a nipple's a nipple, women's nipples aren't ok, but men's are.) Dare say if I posted 10 close-ups of nipples no one'd know whose were women's.


you can show me all the nakedness you want.....but bondage?.....on a national stamp?.....i dont think so....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 26, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Queers look so natural in Nazi garb. Did Hitler get a stamp too?




Is that an admission?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Queers look so natural in Nazi garb. Did Hitler get a stamp too?
> ...


Is that? 

Come on Stats, we all know that you're gay and since there's noting wrong with that what is your problem ffs?! You would be a lot less lonely.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 26, 2014)

Mommy, why is that man's head between that other man's legs?   
Why, he likes to suck on that man's pee pee.  It's fun.  Would you like to try it on daddy when he gets home?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 26, 2014)

Are these self-adhesive, or do they need to be licked.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 26, 2014)

They don't need to.

But they apparently enjoy it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 26, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Mommy, why is that man's head between that other man's legs?
> Why, he likes to suck on that man's pee pee.  It's fun.  Would you like to try it on daddy when he gets home?



Take the catholic crap to the religion forum. 

And, grow up. Its called a penis.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 26, 2014)

They gave Milk a stamp? Huh...


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Oct 26, 2014)

KissMy said:


> I am disgusted with the tax breaks we have bestowed on military people. They now get exempted from property & income taxes. Not only do they live off the tax payer, but now they are not burdened by being a tax payer.



Yea but they do all the fighting and dying so faggots can sit back at home and preach their hate for an icon they could never muster the guts to be. The people who kill our soldiers also have a special treat for all the faggots they come across. It involves beheading swords, and whips, and hanging ropes and crane booms. That's one aspect of their culture I don't have any problem with.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Mommy, why is that man's head between that other man's legs?
> ...



Not catholic, and know very well the wonders of the penis. And this is a secular morality issue, and the lack thereof.   Shoving the gay agenda down children's throats is revolting.  How about stamps of penis and sheep, lesbians getting in on, kiddy sex.  Finland is morally bankrupt if they think sex stamps are the way to teach children..........


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 26, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



"shoving it down children's throats"???

You are one sicko SOB.

And very ignorant about damn near everything. 

What a phony. Go thump on a bible.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 26, 2014)

So children won't be exposed to the stamps?  That you see nothing wrong with exposing children to homosexuality is sick.  It is indoctrination, and it is an agenda.
Finland couldn't think of anything other than perversion to put on their stamps?  How about  lesbians eating at the Y as a stamp Nutley? There's no difference. How far are you willing to go to destroy a child's innocence?

What you consider art, others find offensive.  The gay celebrity being shoved down everyone's throats is getting old. 
Just as you don't want religion shoved down your throat,  we'd rather sex stay in the bedroom where it is nobody's business but the participants.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 27, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I am disgusted with the tax breaks we have bestowed on military people. They now get exempted from property & income taxes. Not only do they live off the tax payer, but now they are not burdened by being a tax payer.
> ...



why am I not surprised that the homophobic bigot likes the idea of killing homosexuals?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 27, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> So children won't be exposed to the stamps?  That you see nothing wrong with exposing children to homosexuality is sick.  It is indoctrination, and it is an agenda.
> Finland couldn't think of anything other than perversion to put on their stamps?  How about  lesbians eating at the Y as a stamp Nutley? There's no difference. How far are you willing to go to destroy a child's innocence?
> 
> What you consider art, others find offensive.  The gay celebrity being shoved down everyone's throats is getting old.
> Just as you don't want religion shoved down your throat,  we'd rather sex stay in the bedroom where it is nobody's business but the participants.



First of all- I am still not certain that this story is real- that these 'stamps' will ever actually be issued- or if issued be anything more than museum pieces.

That said- Finland is a different place than here. While the images are not to my taste- I don't see anything as sexual in these stamps as I see on the cover of Cosmo magazine sitting in the racks at the grocery store when I check out with my kids- a barely dressed woman with blazing headlines- "Sex Positions to amaze your man with!".

My child will never see the Finnish stamps- but sees American magazines like those every week.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Oct 27, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How do you know I'm not Muslim, you filthy religiously intolerant anti-heterosexual racist bigot?


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 27, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...



Why would you think it would make any difference to me?

You like the idea of homosexuals being killed- which is not surprising coming from a homophobic bigot.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Oct 27, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Yea, yea. You degenerates were calling the 6000 Catholic children raped by faggot priests, "homophobic bigots". And if degenerates get their way, tens of thousands more children will soon be raped by faggots when "gay marriage"  and "adoption" are the rule of the land. Why else would a faggot want to get his hands on a little boy? You're sick, mentally ill. Get some help.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

This thread is interesting to read.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 27, 2014)

It's ridiculous to waste money putting pictures on stamps.

Imagine the money we could save if stamps were just white with the price printed on it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> It's ridiculous to waste money putting pictures on stamps.
> 
> Imagine the money we could save if stamps were just white with the price printed on it.




There is a certain logic to what you say that appeals to me.

But I think that a tradition has developed, one that would be very, very hard to undo.

I suppose that in today's hypercharged world, you can hardly find an object or a person or an animal to put on a stamp without offending someone.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 27, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...



I am sorry- I stopped hearing anything after you expressed you liked  the idea of homosexuals being killed- which is not surprising coming from a homophobic bigot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2014)

Harvey Milk stamp The long list of gays and lesbians on stamps.

Harvey Milk wasn't the first.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 16, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Queers look so natural in Nazi garb. Did Hitler get a stamp too?


That's not Nazi garb.
*Nazism* (/ˈnɑːtsɪz(ə)m/; alternatively spelled*Naziism*),[1] or *National Socialism* in full (German: _Nationalsozialismus_), is theideology and practice associated with the 20th-century German Nazi Party and state as well as other related far-right groups
Nazism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Tom of Finland is famous in Finland and got a stamp ... Great.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Yea, yea. You degenerates were calling the 6000 Catholic children raped by faggot priests, "homophobic bigots". And if degenerates get their way, tens of thousands more children will soon be raped by faggots when "gay marriage"  and "adoption" are the rule of the land. Why else would a faggot want to get his hands on a little boy? You're sick, mentally ill. Get some help.



Tom, honey, this is the _21st_ Century, not the 19th. Please try to keep up.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Nov 30, 2014)

Grandma honey, why don't you post your real name and address, then spit out what you actually mean with your homosexual child rape innuendo. I'm sure the FBI would be really interested in your take on the matter. Furthermore, I'm pretty sure that a thousand years from now, humanity will still be sending homosexual child rapists to the gallows, where they belong.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Grandma honey, why don't you post your real name and address, then spit out what you actually mean with your homosexual child rape innuendo. I'm sure the FBI would be really interested in your take on the matter. Furthermore, I'm pretty sure that a thousand years from now, humanity will still be sending homosexual child rapists to the gallows, where they belong.


Don't count on THAT in the GOUSA.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 30, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> Mommy, why is that man's head between that other man's legs?
> Why, he likes to suck on that man's pee pee.  It's fun.  Would you like to try it on daddy when he gets home?



Was that a typical day in your household?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 30, 2014)

It's the opposite of what would happen in my household.  I believe in letting children be children.  There's plenty of time for them to be exposed to the world.  What's next?  Porn stamps?


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...






Why am I not surprised you lie about the statement.  The post quoted made the point that it was THOSE whom  our soldiers were fighting, that are killing gay people.  You truly are one of the most bigoted, stupid asshats ever.


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > So children won't be exposed to the stamps?  That you see nothing wrong with exposing children to homosexuality is sick.  It is indoctrination, and it is an agenda.
> ...







So, you are admitting that you are sexualizing your children.  Is that what you are saying?  Please realize that that is illegal in most, if not all of the United States.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Wow....you are admitting a failure in reading comprehension.

Here is what I said:

First of all- I am still not certain that this story is real- that these 'stamps' will ever actually be issued- or if issued be anything more than museum pieces.

That said- Finland is a different place than here. While the images are not to my taste- I don't see anything as sexual in these stamps as I see on the cover of Cosmo magazine sitting in the racks at the grocery store when I check out with my kids- a barely dressed woman with blazing headlines- "Sex Positions to amaze your man with!".

My child will never see the Finnish stamps- but sees American magazines like those every week.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...




Glad to point out exactly what you said again-
_
You: the people who kill our soldiers also have a special treat for all the *faggots* they come across.* It involves beheading swords, and whips, and hanging ropes and crane booms.* *That's one aspect of their culture I don't have any problem with.*_
*
So yes- I am not surprised that a homophobic bigot like yourself approves of the idea of killing homosexuals.

f*ggot....n*gger....c*nt......sp*c....k*ke......all the same kinds of names used by the same kinds of people for the same purpose. *


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 1, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Grandma honey, why don't you post your real name and address, then spit out what you actually mean with your homosexual child rape innuendo. I'm sure the FBI would be really interested in your take on the matter. Furthermore, I'm pretty sure that a thousand years from now, humanity will still be sending homosexual child rapists to the gallows, where they belong.



I am hoping a thousand years from now mankind will not have any child rapists, but unlike Tommy boy.....I think that heterosexual child rapists deserve equal punishment.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Dec 1, 2014)

Syriusly said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma honey, why don't you post your real name and address, then spit out what you actually mean with your homosexual child rape innuendo. I'm sure the FBI would be really interested in your take on the matter. Furthermore, I'm pretty sure that a thousand years from now, humanity will still be sending homosexual child rapists to the gallows, where they belong.
> ...



98% of heterosexual couples aren't lined up at adoption clinics for a child they can rape, they're there for a child they can love.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 1, 2014)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...



Poor Tom- and his fantasies. 

All couples- homosexual and heterosexual- adopt children for the same reason- they are couragious enought to step up to love and take care of children whose actual parents have abandoned them.


----------

